# My wife's Weight Gain (pics)



## davidbowie72 (Jul 21, 2008)

I made a colage of my wife throughout the years that showcases her weight gain. Enjoy.

As of now she weighs 320 lbs, but she doesn't want me to take a picture of her. 

View attachment Before-After.jpg


----------



## KXBLACK (Jul 21, 2008)

shes very hotttt


----------



## mango (Jul 21, 2008)

*Ch-ch-ch-ch-changes
(turn and face the strain)
Ch-ch-changes...*


----------



## Tad (Jul 21, 2008)

Very cute, at any size!

PS. If she doesn't want you taking new pictures of her, is she OK with you sharing these old ones? (I know the desire to show her off, but I tripped over this issue once myself.....)


----------



## Shosh (Jul 21, 2008)

edx said:


> Very cute, at any size!
> 
> PS. If she doesn't want you taking new pictures of her, is she OK with you sharing these old ones? (I know the desire to show her off, but I tripped over this issue once myself.....)




That's what I was thinking. Does she know you have posted these?


----------



## Tooz (Jul 21, 2008)

I was going to ask too, but I didn't wanna stir junk up.


----------



## strataadvance (Jul 21, 2008)

Your wife is absolutely beautiful and she has a nice balanced figure. She is terrific in all of the pictures and I'm sure her present look is no exception. I have some questions that popped into my mind: Was her gain intentional or just the result of a changing metabolism or a rebound effect from dieting? I'm also curious about her weights in the pictures as I have some guesses. My take is that if she is average height then she might have added a very good deal of weight from 02 to 05 -maybe 80-100 pounds.And then it would appear from your comment on her current weight that she nearly doubled her weight in the 6 year span. It is a neat story regardless of the reasons behind it. It is saddening to ponder that she might be unhappy now since she doesn't want her current photos posted. Nevertheless thank you for sharing pictures of a gorgeous woman at all her various stages.I'm an optimist who is certain that you had her permission to post them too. (Well-pretty certain anyway.)


----------



## JMNYC (Jul 22, 2008)

Mr. Bowie---

I relate to wanting to share good fortune with the world, but if I was your wife, I'd be pretty shocked and hurt if I ever came across this post with these pics in this context, unless your wife is into lite public humiliation.

Not judging you---or trying not to.


----------



## BigCuddlyFA (Jul 22, 2008)

wow she is beautiful, what was this gain like, from what weight to what now


----------



## davidbowie72 (Jul 22, 2008)

Well she knows about the post, she helped me with the collage, at first she was happy about gaining but now she feels shes too big , she says after she looses a couple pounds she'll update the collage with newer pictures of her at her desired weight. I tell her she looks great and doesn't need to loose a single pound. But she loves to eat so I don't think she'll loose much weight.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 22, 2008)

She's beautiful at both weights.

By the way "i doubt she'll lose much weight"...eh don't say that to her. I mean, that might well be true, but undermining her efforts will just hurt her feelings.

But it is a very cool collage.


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA (Jul 22, 2008)

edx said:


> Very cute, at any size!
> 
> PS. If she doesn't want you taking new pictures of her, is she OK with you sharing these old ones? (I know the desire to show her off, but I tripped over this issue once myself.....)



You might have missed the latest controversy, edx but honestly...

Are we really going to start this shit again? Can we for one second at least give posters the benefit of the doubt that they can, in fact, post pictures that they have unless specifically told not to by someone who sees them here?

That said, thanks for the contribution.

*floats back to Hyde Park*


----------



## Shosh (Jul 22, 2008)

davidbowie72 said:


> Well she knows about the post, she helped me with the collage, at first she was happy about gaining but now she feels shes too big , she says after she looses a couple pounds she'll update the collage with newer pictures of her at her desired weight. I tell her she looks great and doesn't need to loose a single pound. But she loves to eat so I don't think she'll loose much weight.



Well if she knows about the pics, carry on and enjoy.:bow:


----------



## Observer (Jul 23, 2008)

In this audience there is nothing humilating about this collage at all - just wolf whistles of envy and perhaps a little jealousy towards one lucky guy.


----------



## mmb2153 (Jul 23, 2008)

What's her secret? I want to do that!!!


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jul 29, 2008)

She's a lovely lady!

Thanks for the collage thingy.


Dennis


----------



## That1BigGirl (Jul 29, 2008)

Very lovely!


----------

